# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Закупочный акт для документа Поступление товаров и услуг. 1С Бухгалтерия 8ю3 Базовая

## KPOT90

Доброго дня уважаемые!

Не найдется ли случайно у кого данной обработки?

----------


## KPOT90

Здесь имеется для БП 3,0 https://infostart.ru/public/1006167/

----------

